# Shimano selecta chainset & cranks



## swee'pea99 (12 May 2010)

This is pretty off the wall, but in the unlikely event that anyone wants these, they're welcome. You need a compatible BB, and they're impossible to find, but if you have one and just need the rest, just PM me and you can have them for postage. Or if anyone happens to have the BB and doesn't want it, PM me and I'll make you a risible offer.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 May 2010)

Good lord. I remember my LBS having one of those on the shelf, and that was in about '86, when all this was fields and HTML was just a particularly crap hand in Scrabble.


----------



## Northern Lights (17 Jul 2010)

If you still have the crank arms and chainwheel, I'll take it. Let me know how much--thanks

Matt @ Northern Lights


----------

